# Alpen-Rundtour Dolomiten



## RenchtalBiker (22. Februar 2010)

Ich würde gerne einmal in den Dolomiten biken. Kann mir jemand Tourentips geben bzgl. einer Rundtour durch/über/um die Dolomiten. Dauer 6-7 Tage / bis 500 km / 15.000 hm. Es muss ja nicht immer eine TransAlp sein die am Gardasee endet.
Oder vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand noch andere tolle Rundtouren in den Alpen für eine Woche.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## thof (22. Februar 2010)

Waren zwar nur 300km/13000hm aber trotzdem ganz ok 

http://www.wiegetritt.de/tours/tour_2007.html

Bilder gibts hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenchtalBiker (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo thof, super - mal vielen Dank vorab. Hast du evtl. auch GPS/Tourdaten .
Wenn möglich bitte an [email protected].


----------



## thof (22. Februar 2010)

Fahre "Old School" nach analogen Karten  Mit GPS-Daten kann ich leider nicht dienen, werde dir aber das Roadbook, wenn ich es noch zusammen kriege, schicken


----------



## RenchtalBiker (22. Februar 2010)

Super, vielen Dank. Das würde mir schon weiterhelfen.


----------



## Uphillerer (23. Februar 2010)

Abschnitte dieser Tour werden in der Hochsaison keinen Sinn machen, da sie verboten sind und auch von den Rangern dort kontrolliert werden.


----------



## thof (23. Februar 2010)

Außer der Abfahrt von der Plätzwiese nach Dürrenstein (ich nenne den Trail bewusst nicht beim Namen) war damals alles erlaubt. Der Weg zur 3 Zinnen Hütte ist mittlerweile m.W. verboten worden. Durch das Travenanzes bin ich nicht, aber auf dem Weg dorthin wird man schon durch Verbotsschilder verunsichert. dede sagte damals Lagazuoi sei erlaubt, das hat mir gereicht. Mittlerweile kann sich natürlich einiges geändert haben. 
BTW: Ich war Mitte Oktober unterwegs


----------



## gooni11 (24. Februar 2010)

Moin
Auch ich hab vor im September eine Dolomiten Tour zu starten.
wo könnte man denn GPS Daten bekommen?
Die Tour von Thof ist natürlich schon genial.
Wie könnte man diese auf ein GPS übertragen?
Bzw...... diese Tour muß doch irgendwie auf dem Papier existieren oder?
Übertragen auf eine OSM Karte bekomm ich hin!
Das würde ja schon ENORM helfen!
mfg


----------



## swj (24. Februar 2010)

http://www.schwemberger.at/html/2009.htm

...nicht nur dolomiten...aber war auch ganz nett ;-)


----------



## gooni11 (24. Februar 2010)

swj schrieb:


> http://www.schwemberger.at/html/2009.htm
> 
> ...nicht nur dolomiten...aber war auch ganz nett ;-)



Hallo
Oh ja... das schaut auch gut aus und ist fast da wo wir eh starten wollen. In Bruneck sollte es losgehen.
Sag mal... könntest du die Tour die ihr gefahren seit bei Gpies hochladen???
Ich hab da schon so einiges (liegen) .
Ist ja eigentlich nur ne 5min Sache.
Leider kann ICH mit den Dateien SO nix anfangen da ich kein passendes Programm hab!
Nur Garmin Trainingscenter und damit kann ich die Dateien nicht öffnen... und aufm Garmin angucken is Mist.
WÄRE TOLL!! Müsstest mir dann nur sagen wo ich suchen muß (Dateiname usw)
DANKE schon einmal! 
mfg


----------



## Uphillerer (25. Februar 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Auch ich hab vor im September eine Dolomiten Tour zu starten.
> wo könnte man denn GPS Daten bekommen?
> Die Tour von Thof ist natürlich schon genial.
> ...


 
Wenn du OSM-Karten hast und dir auch noch die freie Vektor-Karte von Südtirol runterlädst, sollte du mit Thofs Wegbeschreibung eigentlich schon klar kommen. Schau mal auf gpsies nach der Ronda Grande oder Dolomitenrunde, die hat alle und stellenweise nicht erlaubten Spitzentrails mit drin. Monte Piano ist auch so ein Fall, der nicht erlaubt ist. Und im September ist dort noch Hochsaison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenchtalBiker (25. Februar 2010)

http://www.schwemberger.at/html/2009.htm

...nicht nur dolomiten...aber war auch ganz nett ;-)
__________________
http://www.schwemberger.at/html/mountainbike.html 


Hallo, vielen Dank für den Vorschlag. Super Tour. Hattet ihr da Probleme mit Fahrverboten oder so? Wir würden im August gehen, ist halt warscheinlich mehr los.


----------



## kroun (25. Februar 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ..wo könnte man denn GPS Daten bekommen?
> ...



auf meiner webseite...kostet nix


----------



## swj (25. Februar 2010)

RenchtalBiker schrieb:


> Hattet ihr da Probleme mit Fahrverboten oder so? Wir würden im August gehen, ist halt warscheinlich mehr los.


 
Richtiger Bikeverbot ist da eigentlich nur zwischen Gschnagenhardt Almen und der Brogleshütte. Aber fahren kann man da nicht wirklich (vor allem immer auf und ab, also auch kein Flow für gute Trailer)

August empfehle ich allerdings nicht - Stellenweise war schon bei uns Anfangs Juli seeehr viel los und mit den Unterkünften habt ihr da sicher auch riesige Probleme!!


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Februar 2010)

Die Ronda Grande von Zahn - bin ich 2008 gefahren:
http://www.all-mountain.de/dolomiten/ronda_grande/ronda_grande.htm
aber auch hier hast du es mit einigen Bikeverboten zu tun: 
Travenanzes Tal  (haben wir riskiert und keinen Rager gesehen), 
Drei Zinnen - (ist seit neuesten schon ab den Paternsattel gesperrt - Verbot würde ich ernst nehmen weil dort echt Massen an Wanderern unterwegs sind), 
Adolf-Munkel-Weg (da schiebt man eh das meiste...)
In der Beschreibung findest Du auch den Link auf den zugehörigen Artikel aus der Mountainbike.


----------



## gooni11 (26. Februar 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Die Ronda Grande von Zahn - bin ich 2008 gefahren:
> http://www.all-mountain.de/dolomiten/ronda_grande/ronda_grande.htm
> aber auch hier hast du es mit einigen Bikeverboten zu tun:
> Travenanzes Tal  (haben wir riskiert und keinen Rager gesehen),
> ...



Moin
Also das schaut schon gut aus  *WEIL*...
Das möchte ich auf jeden Fall sehen....
*Bruneck Kronplatz*... weil Startort
*Drei Zinnen*.... die sollte man sehen denk ich
*Marmolada*....ist auch ein Higlight...

Von daher ist DIESE Ronda Grande schon nicht schlecht!
ABER ... wie könnte man sie ... entschärfen? Also die Wege rausfiltern die nicht befahrbar sind oder verboten...?
Ich mein einfach über GPies oder so planan ist denke ich nicht sooo toll da ich ja nicht weiß WAS ich da plane?
Ich ´seh zwar den Weg auf der Karte aber das heißt ja nicht das er auch fahrbar und öffentlich(erlaubt) ist.
Ich hab so etwas noch nicht gemacht und deshalb nerv ich euch nun damit
mfg
Ps... eines ist aber schon sicher... aufgrund der ganzen Bilder usw.... ICH FREU MICH SCHON WIE EIN KLEINES KIND AUF DIESE TOUR!


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Februar 2010)

Am besten kaufst Du Dir das Buch "Mountainbike Trails" von Achim Zahn, da ist die Tour genauestens beschrieben.
Generell:
- Startort ist Laijen und nicht der Kronplatz (der ist bei St. Vigil)
- Travanezes-Tal kann ganz einfach umfahren werden indem man die Aspahltstraße bis Cortina nimmt (allerdings verpasst Du da echt was).
- Die Drei Zinnen-Schleife kann man einfach weglassen (wenn da Biker unerwünscht sind...)
- Munkel-Weg macht keinen Sinn zu umfahren (wir habens probiert...), also einfach durchschieben und die Landschaft genießen.
Die Tour ist auf jeden Fall superklasse. Ich werde die irgendwann nochmal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (26. Februar 2010)

Volle Zustimmung. Und schon ordentlich schwer, was manche Auf- und Abfahrt angeht. Was Schöneres gibt es meiner Meinung nach in den Ostalpen nicht. Evtl. noch die Ortlerrunde.


----------



## Trailhunterer (26. Februar 2010)

Hab das Ding schon 3x in Angriff genommen, und es ist jedesmal einfach nur genial. Traumhafte Aussichten und einfach nur spassbringende Trails.
Du kannst die verbotenen Strecken durchaus befahren, wenn sie im entsprechenden Zeitfenster erfolgen. d.h. die Übernachtungen so legen, das diese Streckenabschnitte ganz in der Früh liegen.
Das Travenanzestal kann man auch wesentlich schöner umgehen, auch wenn es schade ist, dies nicht zu befahren. 
Am Fusse des Falzarego-Passes gehts links rein, am Kieswerk vorbei und hoch zum Fanestal. Da musst erst ein Stück schieben, aber das lohnt sich gewaltig. Ein Lobgesang für die Augen.
Das Fanestal liegt parallel zum Travenanzestal. Kurz vor der Faneshütte gehts rechts weg Richtung "Ausgang" Travenanzestal.

Eine Highlight-Runde die meines Erachtens seines gleichen sucht.
Trails auf Trails und Kulisse auf Kulisse. Da passt mehrmals am Tag dieser Smiley


----------



## gooni11 (26. Februar 2010)

Aha.... gut ich werd mir eure Aussagen zu herzen nehmen...ABER ... eine Sache noch.... 
Wenn ihr auch bissel auskennt... was haltet ihr von *dem *Vorschlag (siehe Unten) ??
Hab ich mal so hingekrikelt provisorisch....
mfg






[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Februar 2010)

Hmm, die Karte ist etwas zu grob um was genaueres dazu sagen zu können. Für mich zumindest.

Warum willst Du unbedingt auf den Kronplatz? Den finde ich im Sommer mal richtig häßlich:




Da gibt es wesentlich schönere Ecken in der Gegend. Das Fanestal z. B.:


----------



## dede (26. Februar 2010)

Ich nehm an im Uhrzeigersinn, oder?!? Problem dabei: Rienztal hoch ist ne elende Schieber-/Schlepperei ab ca. 1.850m. Dann fährst du einiges im Tal (geht zwar schön dahin, aber wenn du schon in Misurina bist würde ich über den 3 Croci und Rifugio Mietres nach Cortina fahren. Das Nämliche gilt für die Passage im Buchenstein (besser über STrada della Vena und Col Di Lana Südflanke).
Kronplatz würde ich ebenfalls nicht als Muß einstufen, allerhöchstens wenn man mit der Bahn hochfährt und dann quasi auf der Höhe abwärts startet. Um am Ende zurück zu gelangen würde ich den Peitlerkofel komplett umrunden und noch ein wenig via Maurerberghütte-Turnaretschhütte-Glittner See bis zur Rodenecker Alm rübertrailen (2-3 kürzere Schiebestellen inkl.) und dann nach Ellen respektive St. Lorenzen zurückfahren.


----------



## gooni11 (26. Februar 2010)

OK OK...... dann doch wohl eher die evt geänderte Ronda Grande.
Aber dann muß wohl erst mal das Buch her...
mfg
Danke


----------



## Uphillerer (26. Februar 2010)

Fährt deine Avatar-Freundin auch mit?


----------



## gooni11 (26. Februar 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Fährt deine Avatar-Freundin auch mit?



Wenn's meine Fraundin wär würd ich sie nicht aus den Augen lassen...


----------



## trailguru (26. Februar 2010)

Gibt sehr schöne Routen im Dolomitengebiet. Am besten du machst dir vorab nur grob eine Tour in welche Richtung es geht. Die schönsten Strecken finde ich oft "spontan". Zum Ziel führen sie immer, wenn du auf der Karte immer im Auge behälst wo du dich gerade befindest .

Lg aus Südtirol


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Februar 2010)

Habs auch schon in einem anderen thread gepostet,i find eine umrundung von monte cavallo, monte cristallo und der drei zinnen fein!
unsere route war:

falzaregopass - travenanzestal  - val grande - pso tre croci - misurinasee - lavaredohütte - büllelejochhütte - drei zinnen hütte - rienztal  - dürrensteinhütte - plätzwiese - knappenfußtal  - sennestal - senneshütte - pederü - fannestal - gr. fanneshütte - dort rechts weg (weiß i jetzt nit auswendig wie das tal heißt, ist oben ein schönes hochtal, dann ein stück schieben; rauskommen wirst dann in santa katarina glaub ich heißt das dorf) - falzarego paß.

diverse varianten sind natürlich möglich (statt rienztal das fischleintal und über sexten ....). und sei dir bewußt, die täler mit  sind keine offiziellen radrouten aber trotzdem  trails.

auf unserer clubhompage http://bscflatline.magix.net/website/ und meiner privaten http://guenther-kothgassner.magix.net/website/ kannst dir unter album und dort dolomiten 2008 fotos anschaun. eines gps bin/war ich leider noch nicht herr, wir planen mit karte (eindeutig mehr nervenkitzel). bericht oder gescannte karten wären wie gesagt per pn möglich.



viel spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VF1 (28. Februar 2010)

RenchtalBiker schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne einmal in den Dolomiten biken. Kann mir jemand Tourentips geben bzgl. einer Rundtour durch/über/um die Dolomiten. Dauer 6-7 Tage / bis 500 km / 15.000 hm. Es muss ja nicht immer eine TransAlp sein die am Gardasee endet.
> Oder vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand noch andere tolle Rundtouren in den Alpen für eine Woche.
> 
> Freue mich auf eure Antworten



Hallo,

versuchs mal damit:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9327.html

hab ich 2009 gemacht, war super

Gruß Volker


----------



## dede (1. März 2010)

Aber dann muß wohl erst mal das Buch her...


für diese Runde völlig überflüssig! Kauf dir lieber g'scheite Karten (Tabacco 1:25'), das reicht absolut. Würde diese vilezitierte Ronda Grande allerdings ein wenig aufpimpen, da geht noch einiges viel schöner/interessanter....


----------



## wogru (2. März 2010)

In dem aktuellen Mountainbike-Magazin ist eine neue Route beschrieben,dazu gibt es einen Gratis-Download unter Via Migra


----------



## All-Mountain (3. März 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> In dem aktuellen Mountainbike-Magazin ist eine neue Route beschrieben,dazu gibt es einen Gratis-Download unter Via Migra



Auch interessant, aber das ist ein klasischer AX, keine Rundtour.



dede schrieb:


> Aber dann muß wohl erst mal das Buch her...
> 
> 
> für diese Runde völlig überflüssig! Kauf dir lieber g'scheite Karten (Tabacco 1:25'), das reicht absolut. Würde diese vilezitierte Ronda Grande allerdings ein wenig aufpimpen, da geht noch einiges viel schöner/interessanter....


Das braucht man sicher nicht unbedingt um den GPS-Tracks abzufahren (oder die Tour nach Karte zu fahren). 
Ich finde es aber doch immer wichtig etwas mehr über eine Route zu erfahren, und der Zahn erzählt ja immer ganz nette Geschichten in seinen Etappen-Beschreibungen. Außerdem hast du im abgedruckten Roadbook die ganzen Telefonnummern der möglichen Übernachtungen drin.


----------



## dede (3. März 2010)

wogru schrieb:


> In dem aktuellen Mountainbike-Magazin ist eine neue Route beschrieben,dazu gibt es einen Gratis-Download unter Via Migra




Absolute Traum-Transalp für ambitionierte Biker, aber was daran neu sein soll frag ich mich ehrlich gesagt? Wer hier mal unsere Diskussionen verfolgt wird schnell finden, daß wir eigtl. genau diese Strecke (inkl. einiger Varianten) bereits mehrmals als interessante Alternative dargestellt und durchdiskutiert haben.


----------



## dede (3. März 2010)

Für eine wirklich ziemlich neue Transalp empfehle ich euch auf die BIKE Mai oder Juni zu warten, da wird eine größtenteils unbekannte Strecke vorgestellt werden (wer hier allerdings genau mitliest, dem wird auch dort vieles nicht mehr ganz neu sein )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. März 2010)

Ich finde das Zahn-Buch auch sehr informativ. Und er schafft es in wenigen Worten, die Strecke zu skizzieren bzw. die Wegpunkte aufzuführen. Wenn man sich danach die Route auf der Karte sucht, hat man eh schon die Strecke ganz gut im Kopf.


----------



## tintinMUC (5. März 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Für eine wirklich ziemlich neue Transalp empfehle ich euch auf die BIKE Mai oder Juni zu warten, da wird eine größtenteils unbekannte Strecke vorgestellt werden (wer hier allerdings genau mitliest, dem wird auch dort vieles nicht mehr ganz neu sein )


dede in Ehren ... aber bei jährlich mehr als 150.000 alpencrossern wirst du schwehrlich eine Route finden, die noch keiner gefahren ist ... in den Alpen wird es da wenig weisse Flecken auf der Landkarte geben, oder?


----------



## dede (5. März 2010)

geb ich dir absolut recht, aber da wird es einige neue Abschnitte geben, die für die breite Masse (das schließt keineswegs jeden Bikepionier oder heftigen Forumleser mit ein ) völliges Neuland darstellen. 
Im Übrigen bin ich recht überzeugt, daß auch Herr Glaser sich hier und da mal hier im Forum Anregungen sucht wenn man sich die Routenführung der "Migra" mal genau ansieht  (ist aber mein rein persönlicher Eindruck, den ich hier wiedergebe und völlig wertfrei!!!)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (7. März 2010)

na die Route der Via Mira ist zwar schön aber so neu wie mein bikeshirt. na ja - letztendlich geht es halt drum das ganze nett zu verpacken, ein schönes Wapperl drauf zu machen und gut zu verkaufen ... Alpencross a la Carte halt. Ist ja nix verkehrt dran ... wem's gfoit ...


----------



## Uphillerer (7. März 2010)

Worum gehts? Warum soll es nicht gefallen? Nur weil es einer breiten Mehrheit zugänglich gemacht wird?

Die Meisten fahren doch sowieso wie eine Schaafsherde vom Guide geführt über die Alpen und würden nicht auf die Idee kommen, mal einen Alpencross "wagemutig" aus einem Tourenguide selbst in Angriff zu nehmen.

Und natürlich ist die "Route" alt. So uralt wie die Wege eben. Wer alt allerdings mit langweilig gleichsetzt, eventuell um seinen unermesslichen Erfahrungsschatz zu beweisen, der verfehlt das Thema grandios.


----------



## tintinMUC (8. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Und natürlich ist die "Route" alt. So uralt wie die Wege eben. Wer alt allerdings mit langweilig gleichsetzt, eventuell um seinen unermesslichen Erfahrungsschatz zu beweisen, der verfehlt das Thema grandios.



da geb ich dir voll Recht ... der Bericht ist klasse und die Tour ist super ... w'lich stoert mich nur der Gedanke, dass eine der unausweichlichen Folgen davon sein wird, dass 1000de dann da lang fahren werden - na und den Schuh muss sich jeder von uns anziehen, der seine Touren ins Netz stellt (siehe unten ;-) )... aber warum auch nicht? dann fahren sie schon nicht ueberall anders


----------



## dede (8. März 2010)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> da geb ich dir voll Recht ... der Bericht ist klasse und die Tour ist super ... w'lich stoert mich nur der Gedanke, dass eine der unausweichlichen Folgen davon sein wird, dass 1000de da lang fahren werden ... aber warum auch nicht? dann fahren sie schon nicht ueberall anders



Dem ist eigtl. kaum was hinzuzufügen, aber ehrlicherweise ist nach dem Artikel bzw. dem Buch die Sperrung der Transcivetta  für Biker bereits vorprogrammiert (Teil des Dolomitenhöhenwegs und damit per se bereits Wandererhighway und deswegen kritisch zu sehen v.a. weil sich jede Menge Transalpler dran versuchen werden, die den (techn.) Herausforderungen dort nicht gewachsen sind und dementsprechend den wirklich nicht gerade breiten Wanderweg wohl restlos zerstören werden).
Wenn man bedenkt, daß die meisten Transälpler im August unterwegs sind wird das seeeehr spaßig dort! 
Außerdem werden einige heikle Trails "angeshuttelt", was folglich auch bedeutet, daß man sich die Trails auch noch während der am stärksten frequentierten Tageszeit  (Öffnungszeiten der Bahnen) und nicht sinnvollerweise frühmorgens oder spätnachmittags mit Wanderern teilen wird.... => die bereits stark verschärfte Diskussion um den Heiligkreuztrail bsp.-weise wird sicherlich mit härteren Bandagen geführt werden, ebenso wie eine mögliche Sperrung des kleinen Biotops am Glittner See (das viele lokale Institutionen sehr gerne als bikefreie Zone sehen würden). Das sind einfach Abschnitte, die man als Autor m.E. nicht für die breite Masse zugänglich machen sollte, weil das unsrem Sport ganz bestimmt nicht dienlich sein wird (Anmerkung dazu: ich hab extra einige dieser Abschnitte nie in einen Artikel für die Mags reingepackt und mich über Infos darüber hier aufs Forum beschränkt, weil's eben zu heikel ist und die Zusammenarbeit mit den lokalen Tourismusverbänden ganz bestimmt nicht fördert).....


----------



## tintinMUC (9. März 2010)

VF1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> versuchs mal damit:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9327.html
> ...


na prima wenn's gefallen hat ... freu mich dann immer auch über Kommentare auf meiner Seite


----------



## xavex (7. Juni 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Aber dann muß wohl erst mal das Buch her...
> 
> 
> für diese Runde völlig überflüssig! Kauf dir lieber g'scheite Karten (Tabacco 1:25'), das reicht absolut. Würde diese vilezitierte Ronda Grande allerdings ein wenig aufpimpen, da geht noch einiges viel schöner/interessanter....



Wie würdet ihr denn die Ronda Grande aufpimpen? Welche Routen wären denn eurer Meinung nach landschaftlich/fahrtechnisch interessanter? Wir können Karten lesen, wollen die Runde Ende Juni aber im Wesentlichen nach GPS fahren. 

Danke für Anregungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (7. Juni 2010)

Wie würdet ihr denn die Ronda Grande aufpimpen? 

Wenn die Tour nicht vollständig umgemodelt werden soll (Streckenlänge, Etappenanzahl, Hm, Schwierigkeitsgrad) dann würde ich folgende Änderungen einbauen (alles subjektiv):

- Startpunkt Lajen macht m.E. wenig Sinn, evtl. aber ganz nett zum Einfahren....
- Seiseralm mit interessanten Schlenkern, die aber Zeit und Kraft kosten (z.B. über Sanonhütte/Wolfsbühel oder Zallinger/Murmeltierhütte zum Plattkofelhaus und auf der Schneid rüber zum Mahlknechtjoch)
- Auffahrt zum Niger- und weiter zum Karerpaß auf Nebenwegen (teilw. sogar recht schönen Trails) statt auf der Straße
. Downhill ins Fassatal (Moena) nur bedingt auf der Schotterstraße. Stattdessen links rüber Ri Tamion und Vallongia, dann hoch ins Kar Vael und auf dem Fassaner Höhenweg (teilw. nicht ganz einfach zu fahren) zur Gondel und weiter nach Gardeccia, schließlich das Vajolettal runter nach Pera
- Canazei-Pordoi würde ich ehrlich gesagt mit der Belvedere-Seilbahn machen und die gesparte Zeit/Hm in die Verlängerung des Bindelwegs via Passo Padon und Crepe Rosse-Malga Lastie-Rifugio Migon-Ronch-Saviner di Laste (Traumbverbindung mit sehr hohem Trialanteil) investieren. Danach entweder nen Tag in Alleghe mit den legendären Trails dranhängen und/oder zurück nach Contrin/Ri Arabba über die Strada de la vena und die Südflanke des Col di Lana (kann man auch bis oben in die Stellungen machen, wird dann aber sehr schwer mit einigen Schiebe-/Tragepassagen)
- Die Wegführung hoch zum Valparolapaß erscheint mir auf dem Satellitenbild nicht richtig eingezeichnet... Travenanzestal danach ist verboten, Padontal m.E. aufwärts völliger Unfug, da hauptsächlich extrem steil und wenig spannend => andere Variante über Cortina, evtl. sogar die Forcella Ambrizzola in "umgekehrter" Richtung (entgegengestzt der üblichen Fahrtrichtung inkl. 30 Min Schieben, kurz Tragen) machen. Zum Passo Tre Croci oder sogar zur Son Forcia via Rifugio Mietres bzw.einer der möglichen Seilbahnverbindungen nehmen
- Mt. Piano ist eigtl. per Bike verboten, Rienztal abwärts nur bedingt sinnvoll, da man die ersten 500 Hm schieben/tragen muß (abwärts!!). Besser m.E. zurück über den Paternsattel und dann entweder das Val Marzon runter, Val d'Onge wieder hoch zum Rif. Citta di Carpi und dann rüber nach Misurina oder ab Parkplatz in einer der Kehren anch dem Rif. Auronzo den Trail runter zum Mauthaus und dann runter nach Schluderbach und auf den Bahnweg.
- wer noch niemals zuvor im Fanesgebiet war, dem würde ich statt der Auffahrt durchs Val Salata/Sennes/Fodara Vedla den (harten) Uphill durchs Fanestal ans Herz legen (oben unbedingt nen Abstecher auf Großfanes/Tadegajoch evtl. sogar bis zum Col Locia machen!! Rückfahrt dann aber auf gleichem Weg bis Großfanes). Über Limojoch und Faneshütte runter zur Pederü
In St. Vigil statt weiter runter bis Zwischenwasser links hoch und übers Joch zum Biotop unterhalb des ritjochs, dann über Biei-Tolpei nach Spesia und hoch zum Heiligkreuhospiz. Den Kreuzweg runter nach St. Kassian und talauswärts bis Puntac. Dann hoch nach Pescol und über den Juelpaß ins Campilltal/Longiaru. Beim Reitstall in der Abfahrt links ab und zur Medalgesalm/Kreuzjoch hoch. Trail übers Bronsoijoch rüber zur Schlüterhütte. Jetzt entweder gleich wie in der Originalrunde via Gampenalm runter nach St. Magdalena/Villnöß oder noch schöner über die Peitlerwiesen, Gömajoch, Jausenstation Göma, Varciarahütte zum Würzjoch und dann nach Villnöß (der vorgeschlagene Munkelweg ist mittlerweile fürs Biken verboten!!)
- Am Raschötzkamm oben würde ich an der Raschötzhütte (auf dem oberhalb verlaufenden Trail zur Flitzer Scharte) kehrt machen, nochmal alles (Raschötzhöhenweg) bis zum Broglessattel zurückradeln und dann den 3/5er Trail Ri. St. Ulrich runter nehmen. Wenn noch Zeit bleibt (NUR am Abend, also am besten die letzte Gondel nehmen!!) an der Mittelstation mit der Gondel hoch zur Seceda und den Traumtrail über Piera Longia und weiter immer am oberen Rand der Aschgler/Cislesalm hinüber bis zum querenden Weg runter zur Regensburgerhütte. Von dort ins Tal udn evtl. zurück nach Lajen (wie gesagt kein idealer AP)....


----------



## dede (7. Juni 2010)

Hab ne Kleinigkeit vergessen: Ende Juni könnte es heuer problematisch werden, da du in den höheren Lagen (Bindelweg z.B.) noch mit Schnee rechnen mußt. Zudem kann es gut sein, daß einige der vorgeschlagenen Seilbahntransfers (noch) nicht funktionieren, weil die Anlagen noch gar nicht im (Sommer)Betrieb sind. Vorsicht auch mit Hüttenübernachtungen, viele machen erst Anfang Juli auf.....


----------



## xavex (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Dede,

vielen Dank für die schnellen und offenbar sachkundigen Verbesserungsvorschläge! 

Kursiert hier im Netz denn eine Tourenbeschreibung (gps oder klassisch), die einer idealen Dolomitenrunde eurer Meinung nach eher entspricht als die von bike-gps? Eckdaten wären 6 Tage, ca.1700-1800 hm tgl., und es dürfen gerne auch technisch anspruchsvollere/interessante Trails dabei sein.

Das Schneeproblem sehen wir dieses Jahr auch. Wir werden alles recht kurzfristig von der Befahrbarkeit des Limo-Jochs abhängig machen, über die uns ja sicher der Wirt der Fanes-Hütte telefonisch Auskunft geben kann. 

xavex


----------



## dede (7. Juni 2010)

Kursiert hier im Netz denn eine Tourenbeschreibung (gps oder klassisch), die einer idealen Dolomitenrunde eurer Meinung nach eher entspricht als die von bike-gps? Eckdaten wären 6 Tage, ca.1700-1800 hm tgl., und es dürfen gerne auch technisch anspruchsvollere/interessante Trails dabei sein.

Zumindest die einzelnen Abschnitte sind ausreichend diskutiert => einfach per SuFu die Stichwörter eingeben (falls deine Planung dann genauer steht wird dir hier auch ganz bestimmt noch detaillierter geholfen). Auch GPS-Daten (bzw. die Links dazu) findest du grötenteils im Forum u./o. teilweise auf Uli's Seite (gegen Downloadgebühr) - auch für die Alternativabschnitte

Wir werden alles recht kurzfristig von der Befahrbarkeit des Limo-Jochs abhängig machen, über die uns ja sicher der Wirt der Fanes-Hütte telefonisch Auskunft geben kann. 

Limojoch dürfte m.E. kein/kaum ein Problem darstellen. Zumindest per Jeep sind die Naturparkler bereits drüber und der Mutschlechner von der Faneshütte kommt problemlos zur Hütte hoch => Bindelweg und 3 Zinnen sind die riskanteren Abschnitte einfach deswegen weil's da nochmal ne Etage höher geht!!


----------



## dede (7. Juni 2010)

6 Etappen (nur stichpunkmäßig) mit deinen Vorgaben:

1: Anreise nach Gröden (evtl. mit Bahn hoch?)-Seiseralm-Schlern (Schnee??)
2: Schlern-Tiers-Nigerpaß-Karerpaß (evtl. mit Vajolettal)-Fassatal-Passo San Nicolo (Schnee???). Evtl. weiter zum Rifugio Contrin (Übernachtung abchecken!)
3. Contrin/San Nicolo-Canazei-Bahn (schon offen?)-Bindelweg/Padon/Crepe Rosse (Schnee)-Alleghe-Col dei Baldi (Bahn, Öffnungszeiten checken, einen der Alleghetrails mitnehmen, dann wieder per Bahn hoch zum Col dei Baldi)-Passo Staulanza-Rifugio Citta di Fiume-Forcella Ambrizzola-Rifugio Croda da Lago
4. Croda da Lago-Pocol-Lacedel-Pie Tofana-Crepe de Cianderou-Passo Posporcora-Lagusei im Fanestal (kurzer Abstecher zu den Faneswasserfällen)-Fanestal hoch-Großfanesabstecher-Limojoch-Faneshütte
5. Fanes-Pederü (teilw. kann man schön auf den Wanderweg ausweichen wenn man sehr früh startet und so die Wanderer noch im Tal sind!)-St. Vigil-Ju/Joch-Ritjoch-Armentara-Heiligkreuz-St. Kassian (evtl. per Soragalift hoch zur Pralongia)-Alta Badia-Pescol
6. Pescol-Juenpaß-Kreuzjoch-Schlüterhütte-Gömajoch-Würzjoch-St. Magdalena-Ranui-Gschnaggenhardtalm-Munkelweg (ca. 20-30 Min schieben)-Broglesalm-Raschötz-Gröden

Ein ziemlich volles Programm mit vielen Highlights (alles in 6 Tagen Dolos geht eh nicht), einigen sehr schönen Trails, relativ überschaubaren Schiebe-/Tragepassagen (Schlern, Pso San Nicolo, kurz am Bindelweg hoch zur Porta Vescovo, Forcella Ambrizzola, Munkelweg) und möglichen Schlechtwetter-/Zeiteinsparvarianten.... Aber: unbedingt die Schneeverhältnisse berücksichtigen und sich über die Hütten-/Seilbahnöffnungszeiten erkundigen......


----------



## xavex (15. Juni 2010)

Dede,

ich habe deinen Vorschlag aufgenommen und ein bisschen gekürzt:

(Anfahrt) Gröden - Seiseralm (Ü)- Knüppelsteig - Tiers - Karer-, Nigerpass, Passo San Niccolo Rif Contrin (Ü)- Cannazei - Bindelweg - Monte Padon - Alleghe (Ü) - Forcella Staulanza - Rif Cita di Fiume - Rif Croda di Lago (Ü) - Rif Dibona - Val Travenanzes - Fanes (Ü) - St. Kassian - Kreuzjoch - Schlüterhütte - Munkelweg - Brogleshütte - Raschötzhütte - Gröden - (Heimreise)

Nicht alle genannten Trails sind erlaubt, aber im Juni, glaube ich, machbar, auch wenn man die Wanderer nicht unnötig verschrecken will. Die Schneesituation entspannt sich, die Hütten haben wohl alle offen, Tabaccos sind vorhanden. Was hältst davon abgesehen von der Route? Verbesserungsvorschläge? Warnungen? Wie würdest du die Seiseralm überqueren? Gibt es beim Karer- und beim Nigerpass lohnende Trails?


----------



## dede (17. Juni 2010)

xavex schrieb:


> Dede,
> 
> ich habe deinen Vorschlag aufgenommen und ein bisschen gekürzt:
> 
> ...




Ach übrigens, wenn wir schon bei nicht erlaubten Trails sind: Ab dem Rifugio Palmieri/Croda da Lago kannst du auch den 431er am Nordende des Sees nehmen (technisch anspruchavoll aber praktisch komplett fahrbar, auf jeden Fall deutlich spannender als die Abfahrt über die Malga Federa). Du mündest dann an der Forsthütte "Macarona", wo's dann links in etwas welliger Wegführung zur Giaupaßstraße rübergeht. Von dort via Pecol etc. zum Dibona.


----------



## jbsm03 (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen plane derzeit auch eine Tour in den Dolomiten. Wir wollen so 4 Tage im Gebiet von Alleghe-Cortina-Drei Zinnen biken.
Folgende Tour habe ich so angedacht:
Ort                     Höheqote    Wegnummer
Alleghe                       979    
Col Coldemies             1449    
Forcula d'Alleghe         1820    564
Forcula Staulanza        1783    561/568
Rifugio Cittá di Fiume    1918    472
Forcula Ambrizzola        2277    467/458/436
Rifugio Croda da Lago    2046    434
Ciadenes                     2150    434

SS 48 Passo Valzarego        
Cason de Rozes            1800    401
Forcella Col de Bos        2330    401
Travenanzestal                       401
Fanestal                      1618    401
Schlossruine Hubertus    1365    10
Rifugio Ra Stua             1668    6
Seekofelhütte               2327    6
Roßalm                        2164    ´1/3/4
Plätzwiese/Dürensteinhütte    2040    
Schluderbach               1437    37
Dürrensee                    1400    
Jagdhütte                    1550    10/102
Costa die Larici             1800    108
Auronzohütte                2320    
Patternsattel                2454    
"Valle di Céngia
Cas. Della Crosera"        1207    1104/1107
Rifugio Cittá di Carpi      2098    121
Federavecchia             1380    1120
Rifugio Tre Sorelle         1150    
Rifugio San Marco         1823    226
Chiapuzza                   1025    225
San Vito                     1010    
Rifugio Venezia            1946    470
Col de Crep                 1792    472
Rifugio Pelmo              1500    474
Forcula d'Alleghe         1820    564
Col Coldemies             1449    564
Alleghe                       979

Ist schon jemand auf diesen Wegen unterwegs gewesen? Sind diese fahrbar? Gibt es besser Alternativen? Wir wollen in ca. 2 Wochen starten


----------



## dede (29. Juni 2010)

Aaaah, jetzt hab ich gesehen....
Soll das eine zusammenhängende Tour werden (nehm ich jetzt mal so an), oder willst du einzelne Tagestouren draus machen???
a) wieso Start in Alleghe? Hat das nen besonderen Hintergrund?? Ist von der Anfahrt her natürlich etwas weiter als z.B. das Pustertal mit Auffahrt zur Plätzwiese
b) Alleghe hoch zur Forcella Alleghe ist ein ziemlicher Uphillhappen und wenig spannend da anfangs Teer im Wald, später dann sausteil die Skipiste direttissima hoch => evtl. über den Seilbahntransport nachgedacht???
c) Zur Forcella Ambrizzola hoch hast du dann 30-45 Min schieben, kurz auch tragen. Lohnt aber m.E. auch in dieser Richtung!
d) Travenanzestal ist fürs Biken gesperrt, man riskiert hefitge Strafen...
e) Seekofelhütte rüber zur Roßalm über "Il forn" ist ebenfalls etwa 20-30 Min schieben/tragen, dazu ist die obere Verbindung zur Roßalpe rüber offiziell gesperrt wenn auch problemlos fahrbar (die letzten 10 Min dann wieder schieben) 
f) vom Dürrensee hoch zur Malga Rinbianco ist eine mind. 30-40 Min Tragestrecke über einen sehr wurzeligen (Latschen)hang - machbar, aber eher unangenehm!
g) jetzt wird'e in wenig diffus ehrlic hgesagt: wie genau willst du von Federavecchia zum Rifugio San Marco rüberkommen? Quer durch die Marmarole kannst du vergessen. Entweder außen rum via Val Poorse/Pian Buoi etc. oder über den Passo Tre Croci und dann das Boitetal runter
h) Von San Vito hoch zum Rifugio Venezia geht's am besten über ie Forcella Ciandolada. Die direkte Zufahrt auf der Forstpiste ist zwar verlockend, aber da geht's 250 Hm dermaßen zur Sache, daß auf diesem Stück wohl 80-90% der Biker schieben werden....
i) Der Troi Ciaval (Teil des Annello Zoldano) um den Mt. Pelmo ist teilow. schon heftig (auf 15-20 Min schieben/tragen einstellen!), ab Col de Crep (erst die zweite Abzweigung nehmen, nicht gleich bei der ersten links runter!!) bis Palafavera mußt du technisch sehr gut fahren können (einige Stellen S3 evtl. sogar S4 dabei) um dort nicht einiges schieben zu müssen. Variante wäre entweder am kleinen Bach (im Sommer meist ausgetrocknet) gleich links runter nach Coi zu fahren oder aber vom Rif. Venezia runter nach Zoppe di Cadore und über den Passo Tamai nach Coi zu biken.
j) ich denke du wirst einen der legendären Alleghetrails zum Abschluß nehmen statt der langweiligen Skipisten-Teerabfahrt (s.a. Punkt b).....
So, das war's erstmal.....


----------



## jbsm03 (30. Juni 2010)

Ja wir wollen eine Rundfahrt machen.
Nach dem du meinst dass man nicht durch die Marmarole durchkommt habe ich die Tour umgeplant.
Start und Ziel ist nun St. Vigil. Durch das Fanestal sind wir vor 3 Jahren gefahren, daher habe ich dieses sehr schöne Tal ausgelassen.
Was meinst du zu der nachfolgenden Tour. 


Ort	Höheqote	Wegnummer
St. Vigil	1400	
Pederühütte	1540	´7-9
Senneshütte	2122	6
Seekofelhütte	2327	6
Roßalm	2164	´1/3/4
Stolla	1747	18
Stollaalm/Knappenfusstal		
Schluderbach	1437	37
Dürrensee	1400	
Jagdhütte	1550	10/102
Costa die Larici	1800	108
Auronzohütte	2320	
Patternsattel	2454	
"Valle di Céngia
Cas. Della Crosera"	1207	1104/1107
Rifugio Cittá di Carpi	2098	121
Federavecchia	1380	1120
Val Bona		209
Passo Tre Croci	1809	209
Cortina D` Ampezzo	1200	403
Pocol	1500	433/434
Rifugio Croda da Lago	2046	434
Forcula Ambrizzola	2277	467/458/436
Rifugio Cittá di Fiume	1918	472
Forcula Staulanza 	1783	561/568
Forcula Alleghe	1820	564
Alleghe	979	Radweg
Saviner	1000	Strasse
Colle de Santa Lucia (Ru)	1620	Nebenstrasse
Rifugio Fedare	2000	Radweg
Rifugio Averau	2416	440
Passo Falzarego	2105	Strasse
Passo Valparola	2192	Strasse
Rifugio Valparola	2168	20
Forcola Salares	2275	20
Rifugio Scotan	1985	`20/11
Alp Valporola	1647	`15/11
Heiligkreuz Hospiz	2045	15
St. Vigil	1400


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (30. Juni 2010)

Ist jetzt eine komplett andere Tour, aber auch sehr schön. Trotzdem hast du noch ein paar Abschnitte drin, die durchasu suboptimalen Charakter besitzen:
Pederü-Sennes hoch ist brutal - kenn da kaum einen, der das fahrenderweise hochkommt, sind aber maximal 20 Min schieben. 
Stollaalm ist leider aufwärts nur als kleiner Schlenker sinnvoll (ab der Alm aufwärts zur Plätzwiese nicht mehr fahrbar), d.h. von der Teerstraße weg hin zur Alm/Lichtung und dann wieder zurück. Ist ein netter Schlenker, der aber per se für die eigtl. Routenführung wenig bringt. Auf der Plätzwiese würde ich noch die paar zusätzliche Hm hoch zum Strudelkopf in Kauf nehmen => absolut lohnenswert v.a. für Sonnenauf- oder untergänge!!!
Wenn du von der Citta di Carpi nach Cortina willst würde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht bis Federavecchia runter und dann das Val Bona wieder hochfahren (man veriert einfach zu viele Hm und unten bist nur im Wald), sondern einfach weiter (kurzer Gegenanstieg zum Col de Varda) und dann nach Misurina steuern. Von dort runter bis kurz vor Schluderbach und auf die alte Bahntrasse Toblach-Cortina/Calalzo. Ist ne nette Rollpassage über den Cimabanche. Vorteil dabei: du kannst dann bereits vor Cortina rechts weg Richtung Pecol abseits der Straße hoch. Ab Pecol die Giaupaßtraße bis zur Malga Pezie de Paru (leicht abwärts) rollen und dann links weg in leichtem Auf und Ab bis zur Mündung der eigentlichen Auffahrt zum Rifugio Croda da Lago/Palmieri. Ist insgesamt abwechslungsreicher und auch etwas schöner als die beiden Täler durchfahren zu müssen. In Alleghe unbedingt einen der genialen Alleghetrails nehmen! Würde dann ehrlich gesagt statt im Tal bis Colle St. Lucia hochzukurbeln die Seilbahn zurück auf den Col dei Baldi nehmen und von dort über di Forcella Pecol nach Pescul, L'Andria etc. rollen. Zum Rif. Fedare hoch mußt du Asphalt fahren, da gbt's keinen Radweg. Fedare hoch zur Averauhütte ist brutal steil und teilw. tiefer Schotter, da schiebt Otto-Normalbiker auch 30-50%. Von der Averauhütte rüber zum Falzaregopaß ist ebenfalls nicht einfach. Zu Beginn muß man sogar einen etwa 10-15 tiefen Kamin hinunterklettern, mit Bike am Rücken nicht gerade ungefährlich. Zumindest trittsicher und ein wenig alpine Erfahrung sollte man da schon mitbringen. Alternative wär natürlcih über Scoiattoli und Cinque Torri runterzufahren bis in der scharfen Rechtskehre links ein Trail abgeht, der einen zum 5 Torri Sessellift bringt. Ab hier dann Straße hoch. 
Forcella Salares ist dann nochmal etwa 35-45 Min steiles Tragen (ist ein reines Schotterkar). Ob das lohnt muß man selber wissen.... könnt ihr ja aber dann vor Ort entscheiden wenn ihr die Schotterrinne von unten begutachtet.....  Vernünftiger wäre wohl weiter auf der alten Paßstraße zu bleiben und dann an der Eisenofenalm/Malga Valparola vorbei nac hArmentarola zu fahren. Parallel zur Straße geht dann die alte Trasse bis nach St. Kassian von wo man dann zum Heiligkreuzhospiz startet (sind aber auch nochmal etwa 200-250 brutal steile Hm, die man zwar durchtreten kann, aber nicht unbedingt muß.....) Ab La Crusc dann unbedingt den Trail bis nach Spescia runternehmen (also nicht bei Erreichen der Forststraße auf dieser über die Armentarawiesen. Ist zwar auch schön, aber eben kein Trail....). Wie dann rüber nach St. Vigil??? 3 Möglichkeiten: Ritjoch (ab Biei), Forcella Cians (ab Ende des Weilers Biei) oder aber nach Biei weiter und runter ins Tal. Dann via Piccolein und der alten Gadertalstraße nach Zwischenwasser und auf Teer hoch nach St. Vigil (solltet ihr mit 2 Autos anreisen macht es ggf. Sinn in Zwischenwasser eines zu deponieren, dann kann man sich das Asphaltgekurble hoch nach St. Vigil sparen...) - alles geklärt damit???



Ort	Höheqote	Wegnummer
St. Vigil	1400	
Pederühütte	1540	´7-9
Senneshütte	2122	6
Seekofelhütte	2327	6
Roßalm	2164	´1/3/4
Stolla	1747	18
Stollaalm/Knappenfusstal		
Schluderbach	1437	37
Dürrensee	1400	
Jagdhütte	1550	10/102
Costa die Larici	1800	108
Auronzohütte	2320	
Patternsattel	2454	
"Valle di Céngia
Cas. Della Crosera"	1207	1104/1107
Rifugio Cittá di Carpi	2098	121
Federavecchia	1380	1120
Val Bona		209
Passo Tre Croci	1809	209
Cortina D` Ampezzo	1200	403
Pocol	1500	433/434
Rifugio Croda da Lago	2046	434
Forcula Ambrizzola	2277	467/458/436
Rifugio Cittá di Fiume	1918	472
Forcula Staulanza 	1783	561/568
Forcula Alleghe	1820	564
Alleghe	979	Radweg
Saviner	1000	Strasse
Colle de Santa Lucia (Ru)	1620	Nebenstrasse
Rifugio Fedare	2000	Radweg
Rifugio Averau	2416	440
Passo Falzarego	2105	Strasse
Passo Valparola	2192	Strasse
Rifugio Valparola	2168	20
Forcola Salares	2275	20
Rifugio Scotan	1985	`20/11
Alp Valporola	1647	`15/11
Heiligkreuz Hospiz	2045	15
St. Vigil	1400[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. Juni 2010)

bei der cimabanche-variante, die dede skizziert hat, wäre ggf. auch in betracht zu ziehen, noch den passo posporcora einzubauen (haben wir 2005 oder 2006 so gemacht). also vor einrollen nach cortina ins fanes-tal gen limojoch, aber schon recht bald nach den wasserfällen links ab. einfach mal auf der karte schauen bzw. suchfunktion im forum. dauert natürlich etwas länger, aber wenn noch luft ist an dem tag wäre das eine option. man hat auch nette ausblicke über cortina hinweg zur cristallo-gruppe etc.


----------



## Buhl (30. Juni 2010)

Mal ein bisschen OT: gibt's in St. Vigil einen kostenlosen Parkplatz, wo man für 4 Tage sein Auto problemlos stehen lassen kann? Wie sieht es dort mit einer ordentlichen Pizzeria aus? Ich kenne die am Camping Al Plan, die ja gut ist. Aber im Dorf?

Danke!


----------



## dede (30. Juni 2010)

Buhl schrieb:


> Mal ein bisschen OT: gibt's in St. Vigil einen kostenlosen Parkplatz, wo man für 4 Tage sein Auto problemlos stehen lassen kann? Wie sieht es dort mit einer ordentlichen Pizzeria aus? Ich kenne die am Camping Al Plan, die ja gut ist. Aber im Dorf?
> 
> Danke!



Gute Pizzeria ist die vom Hotel Condor vom Conrad direkt gegenüber vom Schwimmbad/Sportcenter Mareo, hat ähnliche Qualität wie am Al Plan


----------



## jbsm03 (30. Juni 2010)

Ist die beschriebene Fahrtrichtung die richtige oder wäre es besser die Tour in umgekehrter Richtung zu machen


----------



## dede (30. Juni 2010)

Hat in beide Richtungen Vor- und auch Nachteile bzw. müßte dann halt an einigen Stellen wieder adjustiert werden (z.B. hoch zur Roßalpe ist pervers steil, da kann man im schlimmsten Fall bis zu 2 Std schieben).
Man verliert einige gute Trails und "gewinnt" an anderer Stelle wieder welche hinzu.... ist alles relativ.
Die von Elmar angesprochene Posporcora-Variante ist durchaus zu überlegen. ALlerdings muß man dann ab dem Talausgang des Val Travenanzes ca. 20 Min steil aufwärts zum Paß selbst hochschieben. Die Querung rüber zur Pie Tofana ist dann easy und sehr lohnenswert


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. Juni 2010)

die 20 minuten schieben fanden wir aber echt nicht schlimm, ist halbwegs schattig gewesen und am bach vor dem schiebestück konnte man sich auch schön erfrischen. ab dem pass war's dann recht easy und entspannend. wir kamen dann nach netter abfahrt direkt an der beschriebenen ecke an der giau-passstrasse raus, so dass wir direkt zur auffahrt gen rif. palmieri durchstarten konnten.


----------



## jbsm03 (30. Juni 2010)

werde heute abend zu Hause die Tour entsprechend optimieren und wieder einstellen.

Aus einer früheren Runde habe ich die Kompasskarte 55 Cortina d` Ampezzo ist diese ok oder sollte ich mir Tabacco Karten besorgen?


----------



## dede (30. Juni 2010)

jbsm03 schrieb:


> werde heute abend zu Hause die Tour entsprechend optimieren und wieder einstellen.
> 
> 
> 
> Aus einer früheren Runde habe ich die Kompasskarte 55 Cortina d` Ampezzo ist diese ok oder sollte ich mir Tabacco Karten besorgen?



schwer zu sagen. Tabacco ist schon wesentlich genauer (v.a. als die älteren Blätter von Kompaß), aber eigtl. kann man sich auf der Runde nicht groß verfahren (außer vllt. an den Alleghetrails und an ein paar unüberscihtlicheren Abzweigen rund um Cortina), dneke da tut's die 55er Kompaß ebenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. Juni 2010)

jbsm03, hab dir ne PN geschickt wegen tabacco karten ...


----------



## jbsm03 (6. Juli 2010)

Nun ist es bald soweit am Freitag gehts los.

Folgende Frage habe ich noch:

Ist die Abfahrt im Valjone di Lavaredo von der Auronzohütte über Weg 1104 nach Ca dell Crosera 
Alternative wäre kurz vorm Paternsattel im Vale di Cengia über Weg 1104 und 1107 nach Ca dell Crosera 
Welche der beiden Varianten ist machbar bzw welches ist die schönere Variante


----------



## dede (6. Juli 2010)

die 1104, der nahe an der kleinen Kapelle abgeht. Man sieht den Weg eigtl. ganz gut schon von oben (Anfahrt von der Auronzohütte her)


----------



## jbsm03 (6. Juli 2010)

dede schrieb:


> die 1104, der nahe an der kleinen Kapelle abgeht. Man sieht den Weg eigtl. ganz gut schon von oben (Anfahrt von der Auronzohütte her)



Ist das der zuerstbeschriebene Weg oder die Alternative


----------



## dede (6. Juli 2010)

Das ist der "Normalweg", also der Trail der klassischen Cadiniumrundung


----------

